# Problème démarrage iBook G4



## GeRo- (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà j'explique brièvement mon problème ; 

J'ai un iBook G4 de 2003 environ. Aujourd'hui il s'est mit a ramer très fortement (j'ai fait une réparation des autorisations) jusqu'à freeze. J'ai donc forcé le redémarrage, et depuis il ne démarre plus il affiche la pomme et c'est tout... 

Des idées ? Merci...


----------



## jugnin (23 Décembre 2009)

GeRo- a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> voilà j'explique brièvement mon problème ;
> 
> ...



Voilà qui ressemble à un crash du disque dur. Vérifie avec le CD Apple Hardware Test qui t'a été livré avec la machine. Lance un test étendu pour en avoir le coeur net (insérer le CD et maintenir la touche "C" appuyée au démarrage de l'ordinateur).

S'il t'affiche un message comme "2STF/1/4 : ATA-100 ata -6-master", c'est le disque dur qui est mort.


----------



## SadChief (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le "maître du jeu" incontestable dans ce genre de problème est DiskWarrior.
S'il y a un seul et unique logiciel de remise en route de DD et qu'il faut absolument avoir, c'est bien celui-là - oublie les Onyx, les TechTool Pro, ou les outils de simple diagnostique (c'est très bien le Hardware Test de chez Apple, mais il ne répare rien).
Fais-toi prêter par un ami un CD DW sinon (car si tu l'avais tu n'aurais pas ouvert ce fil :rateau: ) - juste pour sortir du pétrin. 

-------------
_Edit: pas plus loin qu'hier j'ai réglé exactement le même problème sur mon iBook G4 1 GHz, qui a une valeur sentimentale pour moi :love:
Démarrage sur le CD DW, demande de réparation des fichiers et du "directory" sur le volume de démarrage : maintenant il tourne à nouveau comme une horloge sous Tiger _


----------



## GeRo- (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie de vos réponses, hier soir j'ai réussi à le démarrer en mettant le CD d'installation comme vous le disiez justement, et j'ai réparer une fois encore les autorisations. Le DD n'est pas mort j'ai encore accès à mes fichiers. 

Pour le moment l'ordinateur est parti chez ma copine, je regarderai pour installer DiskWarrior la prochaine fois dans ces cas là.

Je vous remercie encore de vos réponses.


----------



## GeRo- (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vidé la PRAM du Mac, je l'ai fait comme indiqué sur internet, et l'ordinateur continue pourtant à ramer. Pensez vous qu'une barrette de RAM ait pu cramer ? Il reste 10Go de libres : d'où peut venir ce problème de lenteur ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance, bonne journée.


----------



## SadChief (27 Décembre 2009)

Il rame à mort car le "directory" est complètement fichu en l'air.
Le "directory" est un fichier contenant les informations vitales pour le fonctionnement du DD - en particulier, l'adresse de chaque fichier du système sur le DD.
(c'est un peu l'équivalent du MBR - Master Boot Record - chez les "gens d'en face"  )
Si ce fichier est gravement endommagé, la moindre instruction  de l'OS faisant appel à tel ou tel fichier, prend un temps assez long, car le système le cherche partout, sans savoir où il est. Une succession d'instructions prend alors un temps d'autant plus long. Et ça s'accumule.
Un "directory" très endommagé au point que le fonctionnement est compromis, c'est uniquement Disk Warrior qui peut le réparer.
Sinon: démarrage sur le disque d'installation->Utilitaire de disque->Effacer (avec OS X journalisé à choisir)-> Clean install.
Il n'y a pas d'autre choix dans cette situation.

Cordialement,


----------



## GeRo- (27 Décembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse SadChief, je vais donc creuser le problème de ce coté.

Puis-je utiliser DiskWarrior même si le fichier est "peu" endommagé ?


----------



## SadChief (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui, absolument 
Sinon, il te reste la voie du "clean install".

Cordialement,
-----------------------
_Edit:_ de toute façon, une réparation périodique du "directory" avec DiskWarrior aide à maintenir la machine dans la meilleure forme possible. Et ceci, quel que soit le Mac en sa possession. On démarre donc sur le DVD de DiskWarrior (car c'est un DVD, 1.2 Go environ), ensuite on applique le traitement au volume Macintosh HD (ou quel que soit le nom du volume Mac OS X). Par contre, tu peux installer l'application DiskWarrior comme toute autre application (dans le répertoire dédié aux applications), et de là, tu peux corriger le "directory" de tous les autres volumes (DD externe, autre DD interne, autre volume créé sur le DD interne, etc). Mais pour pouvoir intervenir sur le "directory" du disque système, il faut démarrer soit sur le DVD DiskWarrior, soit sur un autre volume de démarrage sur lequel se trouve installée l'application DiskWarrior.
Bon courage.


----------



## GeRo- (28 Décembre 2009)

Encore une question à propos de DiskWarrior, j'ai essayé de me renseigner sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette question ; Si j'utilise DiskWarrior, les données sur mon DD seront-elles effacées ou va t-il juste réparer le fichier endommagé ? 
Même question pour la manipulation avec "clean install" ; Si je l'utilise, les données sur mon DD seront-elles effacées ?

Merci encore une fois.


----------



## SadChief (28 Décembre 2009)

Rien ne se perd, DW ne répare que le "directory". Mais on peut aussi lui demander de réparer les permissions, tant qu'on y est. Une opération réussie implique donc retrouver son disque avec tous les programmes installés et paramétrés.
Par contre, le "clean install" implique d'abord le formatage du disque (tout y est effacé et le disque est préparé au préalable par le programme d'installation). A ne pas faire: "archiver et installer". Démarrer donc sur le DVD d'installation Mac OS X, ensuite appeler du menu approprié l'utilitaire de disque, effacer le disque, quitter l'utilitaire, et continuer l'installation.


----------



## GeRo- (28 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour tes précisions. 

J'ai cherché sur le net, mais impossible de trouver une version d'evaluation, il n'existe pas de "Free Trial" pour ce logiciel ? 
Si quelqun dispose d'un lien pour une version d'evaluation je suis preneur. Ou si vous avez un logiciel "equivalent" aussi... Parce que je n'ai actuellement pas de DD externe près de moi pour sauvegarder les donnés de mon DD, et donc cela m'ennuie de devoir tout formater avec "clean install"... 

Merci encore pour ton aide SadChief.


----------



## SadChief (28 Décembre 2009)

Attention pour ton iBook il faudra la version 4.1 ou antérieure.
Actuellement la dernière version est la 4.2.

---------------------
_Edit: message privé envoyé._


----------

